
Ask HN: What are some of your top complaints about Linkedin? - trulykp
Collecting feedback from various startup communities on the pro&#x2F;cons of Linkedin as part of research study. Personally, I believe there has to be another major (and better!) online directory that caters to startup professionals and their unique needs. Thanks in advance!
======
Kazooie_Bird
I feel that LinkedIn is a harbor of many charlatans who prey on unaware job
seekers.

